# PSG: Donnarumma in panca col Brest.



## admin (20 Agosto 2021)

Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Un piacere vederlo in panca. Ma era prevedibile.


----------



## princeps (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Come minimo gli auguro di farsi tutta la stagione in panchina, sarebbe bellissimo non potesse giocarsi il Mondiale


----------



## Sangueblu75 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Nella speranza che le ambizioni sue personali e quelle di Pochettino coincidano…


----------



## EmmePi (20 Agosto 2021)

Troppe ne farà quest'anno............


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


2 anni, il tempo di liberarsi il posto a torino


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Ahahahahahahahhh


----------



## raffaelerossonero (20 Agosto 2021)

È bellissimo vederlo in panchina grande Navas


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


E io godo


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.



"Donnarumma compie un miracolo, parando una bottiglietta d'acqua lanciatagli da un membro del team."


----------



## kekkopot (20 Agosto 2021)

E' la seconda consecutiva, giusto?


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


È ambiziosissima la panchina del Parco dei Principi.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 2 anni, il tempo di liberarsi il posto a torino



Come da copione andrà esattamente così.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


È la seconda che sta in panchina, come mai non denunciano per mobbing?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


A gennaio prestito biennale gratuito alla Juve


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Il magico mondo virtuale di Donnarumma inizia a frantumarsi contro la vita reale.


----------



## overlord (20 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 2 anni, il tempo di liberarsi il posto a torino


... dove dichiarerà che la Juve è la squadra per la quale tifava da bambino, come da copione.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Agosto 2021)

E mollateci questo Draxler dannati cammellari  , 150M di cessioni dicevano


----------



## sampapot (20 Agosto 2021)

il portiere della nostra nazionale in panca....penso che non sia mai successo...e tutto per i soldi....mercenario del caxxo


----------



## Cenzo (20 Agosto 2021)

Non sperateci troppo, tempo due tre partite e diventa titolare


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Agosto 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> ... dove dichiarerà che la Juve è la squadra per la quale tifava da bambino, come da copione.


È la cosa che fare ancora più male è che lenergumeno al PSG farà guadagnare una 50 mln.
Siamo cornuti e mazziati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non sperateci troppo, tempo due tre partite e diventa titolare


Si quoto, anche secondo me.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 2 anni, il tempo di liberarsi il posto a torino


Mi hai anticipato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non sperateci troppo, tempo due tre partite e diventa titolare


Da contratto?
Per grazia ricevuta o per cosa?


Quando navas alzava champions come se piovesse minkiarumma faceva ancora le superiori.
Serali , ovviamente .


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Godo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

stasera navas non bene sui 2 gol, vediamo la prossima chi gioca.
dualismo che forse non farà bene a nessuno.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2021)

Auguriamo e preghiamo che Navas faccia le migliori prestazioni della sua vita sportiva da qui a 2 anni


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non sperateci troppo, tempo due tre partite e diventa titolare


Temo pure io, rosicherei di brutto


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Agosto 2021)

Mi dispiace tanto


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Ma come?! Il portiere numero 1 al mondo in panchina? Vabbè dai, almeno potrà guardare e tifare il Milan dallo smartphone


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

Seguendo un facile sillogismo :
-se donnarumma è top 5 mondo ma non gioca titolare nel psg due sono le possibilità : o navas è pure nei primi 5 e viene prima di lui in questa ristretta cerchia di grandi portieri oppure Pochettino la pensa diversamente rispetto ai donnarumma-boys sparsi per il globo pallonaro.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Agosto 2021)

Io mica capisco se siete seri quando dite che Donnarumma farà la panchina al Psg.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


 lo dissi in tempi non sospetti, ci sara da ridere per la scelta del portiere, con navas che puo contare sull'appoggio dei vecchi compagni del psg a cui si è aggiunto il vecchio amico ramos del real e zizzo da solo ma con l'ingombrante, in tutti i sensi, raviolone


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica capisco se siete seri quando dite che Donnarumma farà la panchina al Psg.


Per essere titolare, fino a prova contraria, deve panchinare navas.
Non mi pare ci stia riuscendo, ad oggi.


----------



## sunburn (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Seguendo un facile sillogismo :
> -se donnarumma è top 5 mondo ma non gioca titolare nel psg due sono le possibilità : o navas è pure nei primi 5 e viene prima di lui in questa ristretta cerchia di grandi portieri oppure Pochettino la pensa diversamente rispetto ai donnarumma-boys sparsi per il globo pallonaro.


Condivido la polemica contro l'incensazione a ogni costo di Donnarumma. Io ero uno dei pochissimi a sottolinearne i limiti tecnici quando quasi tutti, compresi nostri compagni di tifo, ne parlavano come se fosse un incrocio tra Benji e Ed Warner e ho scritto decine di volte che un portiere con una storia e un procuratore diversi sarebbe stato panchinato dopo le prime tre partite(prese tre gol con errori tecnici da dilettanti).
Però bisogna dire che, con tutti i limiti, è superiore a Navas. Il Navas del Real io l'ho sempre usato come esempio della non necessità di avere un portiere top per poter vincere. Non l'ho seguito molto in Francia, ma a giudicare dai due gol che prese qualche mese fa in semifinale di CL non è diventato un fenomeno. Ha dalla sua l'esperienza e nient'altro. Penso che le scelte attuali di Pochettino siano dovute a questioni di forma fisica e linguistiche(per un portiere è fondamentale farsi capire dai compagni): avendo un'alterntiva, non è necessario buttarlo subito in campo e per ora lo tiene in panca.
Secondo me, nel giro di pochissimo Donnarumma diventerà titolare. Per non riuscire a panchinare Navas, bisogna essere proprio scarsi scarsi. E, per quanto lo consideri ancora lontano dalla top 10 dei migliori portieri, non penso che Donnarumma sia scarso scarso.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Agosto 2021)

Prevedo Dollarumma in prestito a gennaio per crollo emotivo, non sarà facile prendere il posto di Navas


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non sperateci troppo, tempo due tre partite e diventa titolare


Ovviamente.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica capisco se siete seri quando dite che Donnarumma farà la panchina al Psg.


Si si, sono ancora convinti sia scarso, convintissimi.


----------



## Wetter (21 Agosto 2021)

Ragazzi a me quello che fa specie, più della panchina di Dollarumma in se, è il fatto che questi possano permettersi di comprare un portiere, dargli 7 milioni all'anno e metterlo in panchina a fare il secondo.
Mentre il 99% dei club sta li a contare i centesimi pur di sopravvivere, cosi non può andare avanti il calcio....


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Condivido la polemica contro l'incensazione a ogni costo di Donnarumma. Io ero uno dei pochissimi a sottolinearne i limiti tecnici quando quasi tutti, compresi nostri compagni di tifo, ne parlavano come se fosse un incrocio tra Benji e Ed Warner e ho scritto decine di volte che un portiere con una storia e un procuratore diversi sarebbe stato panchinato dopo le prime tre partite(prese tre gol con errori tecnici da dilettanti).
> Però bisogna dire che, con tutti i limiti, è superiore a Navas. Il Navas del Real io l'ho sempre usato come esempio della non necessità di avere un portiere top per poter vincere. Non l'ho seguito molto in Francia, ma a giudicare dai due gol che prese qualche mese fa in semifinale di CL non è diventato un fenomeno. Ha dalla sua l'esperienza e nient'altro. Penso che le scelte attuali di Pochettino siano dovute a questioni di forma fisica e linguistiche(per un portiere è fondamentale farsi capire dai compagni): avendo un'alterntiva, non è necessario buttarlo subito in campo e per ora lo tiene in panca.
> Secondo me, nel giro di pochissimo Donnarumma diventerà titolare. Per non riuscire a panchinare Navas, bisogna essere proprio scarsi scarsi. E, per quanto lo consideri ancora lontano dalla top 10 dei migliori portieri, non penso che Donnarumma sia scarso scarso.


La poca stima umana che provo verso donnarumma e il suo procuratore non mi fa perdere equilibrio nei giudizi tecnici.
Quando tutti da noi lo incensavano io non perdevo occasione nel descriverlo come un meraviglioso prospetto, un fenomeno si ma di precocità perchè se a 16 anni sei capace di giocare in serie A, pur commettendo errori tecnici palesi, è chiaro che non sei un portiere normale.

Donnarumma ha mezzi fisici e una testa per giocare da portiere fuori dalla norma ma non è un portiere fatto, non era e non è top mondo, non è assolutamente al livello di chi gioca e vince a grandi livelli da anni.
Mettere donnarumma nella stessa frase dei neuer è una bestemmia.

E dico questo nonostante umanamente io l'abbia mollato già dal primo rinnovo e da tre anni spingevo per la panchina che facesse da anticamera alla cessione.
Per me l'uomo viene prima del calciatore e su un uomo di questo livello non si può fare affidamento.

Il milan ha riposto fiducia su chi non doveva e ne ha perso.

Da lunedi però Maignan farà capire tante cose, magari farà anche capire che tra avere un prospetto di campione che commette errori tecnici marchiani e un portiere affidabile che ogni tanto fa il miracolo forse la bilancia pende per il secondo.
In troppi hanno dimenticato errori tecnici da paura del nostro donnarumma.
Potrei citare la finale di coppa italia contro la juve, l'uscita a farfalle sul colpo di testa di icardi, la partita contro il lilla, le due uscite a farfalle a torino contro la juve...
Cito volutamente episodi 'spalmati' nel tempo in un rapido excursus dei disastri di un ragazzo che si è fatto e arricchito da noi ma poi ha avuto il coraggio di prenderci in giro, tergiversando su un rinnovo che aveva ben in mente di non firmare, usarci e poi affermare che le nostre strade si sono divise perchè le sue ambizioni sono diverse dalle nostre...
Il tutto dopo aver portato zero euro nelle casse di chi lo ha cresciuto , protetto, coccolato.

Donnarumma è solo top 5 nella classifica degli indegni.
Al secondo posto per la precisione, dopo giuda.


Al fenomeno donnarumma il suo procuratore ha lavorato quotidianamente, piegando al suo volere giornalisti e addetti ai lavori.
Ma in italia tutto ciò è facilissimo , siamo il paese in cui non appena si vede un ragazzino coi capelli lunghi che gioca davanti la difesa lo si battezza come il nuovo pirlo.
Cosa vuoi che sia spacciare donnarumma per Yashin?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Agosto 2021)

quest'anno giocherà poco a meno di papere di navas (improbabili). Penso si giocherà al coppa di Francia e qualche partita di campionato quando inizierà la Champions League, ma fuori da ogni dubbio che rimarrà il secondo, perchè Navas è forte, ha più esperienza e anche per una questione di spogliatoio


----------



## mabadi (21 Agosto 2021)

É iniziata la nuova esperienza... Il sogno di tanti ... Essere pagati per fare nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica capisco se siete seri quando dite che Donnarumma farà la panchina al Psg.


pensi che donnarumma sia meglio di navas?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica capisco se siete seri quando dite che Donnarumma farà la panchina al Psg.


Vai tranquillo Icardi può andarci
mentre lo spilungone no.. sono ironico


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Condivido la polemica contro l'incensazione a ogni costo di Donnarumma. Io ero uno dei pochissimi a sottolinearne i limiti tecnici quando quasi tutti, compresi nostri compagni di tifo, ne parlavano come se fosse un incrocio tra Benji e Ed Warner e ho scritto decine di volte che un portiere con una storia e un procuratore diversi sarebbe stato panchinato dopo le prime tre partite(prese tre gol con errori tecnici da dilettanti).
> Però bisogna dire che, con tutti i limiti, è superiore a Navas. Il Navas del Real io l'ho sempre usato come esempio della non necessità di avere un portiere top per poter vincere. Non l'ho seguito molto in Francia, ma a giudicare dai due gol che prese qualche mese fa in semifinale di CL non è diventato un fenomeno. Ha dalla sua l'esperienza e nient'altro. Penso che le scelte attuali di Pochettino siano dovute a questioni di forma fisica e linguistiche(per un portiere è fondamentale farsi capire dai compagni): avendo un'alterntiva, non è necessario buttarlo subito in campo e per ora lo tiene in panca.
> Secondo me, nel giro di pochissimo Donnarumma diventerà titolare. Per non riuscire a panchinare Navas, bisogna essere proprio scarsi scarsi. E, per quanto lo consideri ancora lontano dalla top 10 dei migliori portieri, non penso che Donnarumma sia scarso scarso.


quoto tutto ma per me navas è un bel portiere. ad oggi sopra allo scimmione.
comunque credo che giocherà titolare anche io.
forse si divideranno campionato e coppe...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2021)

Vedrete che alla prima, tanto invocata, papera in CL, che potrebbe mettere a rischio un passaggio di turno, lo rifiondano in panchina, eventualmente.

Preghiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è solo top 5 nella classifica degli indegni.
> Al secondo posto per la precisione, dopo giuda.


chi sarebbe sto giuda?


----------



## diavolo (21 Agosto 2021)

Congratulazioni, 1200 di questi giorni.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Agosto 2021)

Giocherà titolare, ma non avrà dietro in panchina il fratello scemo e una stampa carina e coccolosa, ma avrà un Navas forte e incaxxato e una stampa cattivone pronta a metterlo sotto tiro.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi sarebbe sto giuda?


Sarà quello dell' ultima cena


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi sarebbe sto giuda?


Quello dei 30 denari.
L'unico che batte donnarumma.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

Leggo cose assurde.
Con tutto il rispetto.

Come ovviamente ho già scritto, godrò come un maiale in caso di fallimento sportivo di $umma.

Ma uno che ha fortemente contribuito a vincere l' Europeo della sua nazionale a soli 22 anni, credete davvero abbia paura di sto Navas o temete senta una qualunque tipo di pressione?

Siete pazzi.

Spero di no, ma è molto più probabile Donnarumma contribuisca a fargli vincere la Champions piuttosto che se ne stia a scaldare la panchina per tutto l' anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggo cose assurde.
> Con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> Come ovviamente ho già scritto, godrò come un maiale in caso di fallimento sportivo di $umma.
> ...



che Donnarumma sia forte nessuno lo mette in dubbio, il problema è che (non si sa perchè) qui si continua a sminuire Navas come fosse l'ultimo arrivato. E' un top10 mondiale Navas, ha numeri impressionanti oltre che a carisma ed esperienza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggo cose assurde.
> Con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> Come ovviamente ho già scritto, godrò come un maiale in caso di fallimento sportivo di $umma.
> ...


non è avere paura di navas o no, è questione di equilibri, navas è un veterano, in piu ritrova l'amico ramos del real, donnarumma da parte sua chi ha? raiola? a zizzo conviene stare zitto e farsi la sua gavetta perche se prova a spodestare navas con l'aiuto di mino non so come lo spogliatoio possa prenderla. Messi è gia entrato in punta di piedi, si è preso la 30 e forse non battera manco i rigori


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2021)

Non vedo più commenti tipo ... speriamo di beccare il PSG in champions e farli uscire piangendo dalla competizione. 


Magari siamo diventati più compassionevoli con il dollarumma o sarà che il tempo allevia le ferite....
O solamente un Messi in più in squadra


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

@Oronzo Canà non posso quotarti, mi da errore.

Si ma Donnarumma è un POTENZIALE fuoriclasse.
Quando arrivò Kakà fece fuori giocatori ben più importanti di Navas 
Se uno è forte gioca e basta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Oronzo Canà non posso quotarti, mi da errore.
> 
> Si ma Donnarumma è un POTENZIALE fuoriclasse.
> Quando arrivò Kakà fece fuori giocatori ben più importanti di Navas
> Se uno è forte gioca e basta


appunto se uno è forte e basta, kaka era piu forte di quelli che gli stavano davanti, donnarumma che va a farfalle non so quanto sia piu forte di navas


----------



## danjr (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera navas non bene sui 2 gol, vediamo la prossima chi gioca.
> dualismo che forse non farà bene a nessuno.


Situazione Pessima. Se la prossima gioca domnarumma sarebbe un errore del tecnico, che farebbe male sia a Navas che a Dommarumma, poiché associabile a due piccoli errori suoi gol. Il messaggio che passerebbe sarebbe quello èd entrambi i portieri giocherebbero con eccessiva ansia secondo me, in un ruoto che ha bisogno di massima stabilità. Se Pochettino è sveglio, paradossalmente, dovrebbe puntare su Navas nonostante errori


----------



## sacchino (21 Agosto 2021)

La questione secondo me non è se Donnarumma giocherà o meno ma se vincerà quali saranno i suoi meriti? Saranno superiori a quelli di Messi, Mbappe o Neymar? Tutte le vittorie in Champions hanno un padre e tanti figli ecco lui sarà uno dei figli, non è la stessa cosa vincere una coppa come fece Kaka con noi da protagonista, se vinci al PSG sei uno dei tanti.......PS anche Furino vinse 8 scudetti con la Juve ma chi se lo ricorda?


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Agosto 2021)

Visto ora i gol presi dal PSG , il primo è un errore grave sia nei tempi sia tecnicamente.

Il secondo non è un errore vero e proprio perché i tempi di uscita sono corretti come la postura del corpo. Quando la palla ti va sotto le gambe con un tiro cosi ravvicinato hai poche colpe.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Agosto 2021)

Donnarumma è più forte di Navas, finirà per panchinarlo


----------



## David Drills (21 Agosto 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> La questione secondo me non è se Donnarumma giocherà o meno ma se vincerà quali saranno i suoi meriti? Saranno superiori a quelli di Messi, Mbappe o Neymar? Tutte le vittorie in Champions hanno un padre e tanti figli ecco lui sarà uno dei figli, non è la stessa cosa vincere una coppa come fece Kaka con noi da protagonista, se vinci al PSG sei uno dei tanti.......PS anche Furino vinse 8 scudetti con la Juve ma chi se lo ricorda?


Intanto è padre di un Europeo che mancava all'Italia da quanto?

Lo odio con tutto il cuore, ma purtroppo è forte.


----------



## David Drills (21 Agosto 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è più forte di Navas, finirà per panchinarlo


Anche perchè Navas è un cesso, non scherziamo.


----------



## Kayl (21 Agosto 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Intanto è padre di un Europeo che mancava all'Italia da quanto?
> 
> Lo odio con tutto il cuore, ma purtroppo è forte.


Se Kane avesse centrato la palla quando ha tentato il colpo di testa negli ultimi minuti, Donnarumma sarebbe stato sommerso di letame visto che la sua uscita era stata a dir poco sciagurata, ma quando mai un portiere che cerca di anticipare l'attaccante su un cross si tuffa ALLE SPALLE dell'attaccante in questione? Dicaimoci la verità, il miglior portiere dell'europeo è stato quello dell'Inghilterra, meno gol presi e altrettanti rigori parati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello dei 30 denari.
> L'unico che batte donnarumma.


non so chi sia, leonardo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggo cose assurde.
> Con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> Come ovviamente ho già scritto, godrò come un maiale in caso di fallimento sportivo di $umma.
> ...


notevole contributo... ho rivisto anche ieri la sintesi della finale... pickford ha giocato molto meglio.
donnarumma ha preso 4 gol, 1 su rigore e 3 sul suo palo, senza considerare il gol dell'austria che se non era avanti di 3cm uscivamo agli 8i ahahahah.
1 parata ha fatto in 7 partite. e 4 rigori su 13 (4 come i suoi avversari).
tutte leggende.




pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Oronzo Canà non posso quotarti, mi da errore.
> 
> Si ma Donnarumma è un POTENZIALE fuoriclasse.
> Quando arrivò Kakà fece fuori giocatori ben più importanti di Navas
> Se uno è forte gioca e basta



ci vuol fegato a paragonare rumma a kaka, fidati. donnarumma è più come balotelli ad oggi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le scelte di Pochettino per Brest - PSG. Il tecnico conferma Navas titolare, in porta. Donnarumma si accomoda in panchina.


Prima o poi si prenderà il posto da titolare, ma, nel frattempo, godo.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Agosto 2021)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non vedo più commenti tipo ... speriamo di beccare il PSG in champions e farli uscire piangendo dalla competizione.
> 
> 
> Magari siamo diventati più compassionevoli con il dollarumma o sarà che il tempo allevia le ferite....
> O solamente un Messi in più in squadra


No no si spera finisca nel medesimo girone del Milan, così da poterlo fischiare e insultare per bene allo stadio… Anche se non giocasse 
Poi se si perde pazienza, hanno uno squadrone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Se Kane avesse centrato la palla quando ha tentato il colpo di testa negli ultimi minuti, Donnarumma sarebbe stato sommerso di letame visto che la sua uscita era stata a dir poco sciagurata, ma quando mai un portiere che cerca di anticipare l'attaccante su un cross si tuffa ALLE SPALLE dell'attaccante in questione? Dicaimoci la verità, il miglior portiere dell'europeo è stato quello dell'Inghilterra, meno gol presi e altrettanti rigori parati.


lo dico da 1 mese ma è più facile sparare banalità su rumma perchè leggere i titoli dei giornali è più veloce forse che guardare davvero le partite. 
ha beccato quel premio simbolico a fine europeo che per una squadra che vince ai rigori va al 90% in mano al portiere vincitore, stop. 
da li è partito il frullatore.


----------



## sacchino (21 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo dico da 1 mese ma è più facile sparare banalità su rumma perchè leggere i titoli dei giornali è più veloce forse che guardare davvero le partite.
> ha beccato quel premio simbolico a fine europeo che per una squadra che vince ai rigori va al 90% in mano al portiere vincitore, stop.
> da li è partito il frullatore.


Maledetto Jorginho se insaccava il suo rigore la partita finiva li.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Maledetto Jorginho se insaccava il suo rigore la partita finiva li.


e il premio lo avrebbe vinto lui....

oh ma pickford ha parato un rigore a jorginho è, mica a costacurta... ha fatto una superprodezza. ma ha perso quindi è un brocco, la legge del calcio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2021)

Gli auguro altri 1000 di queste panchine.


----------



## Masanijey (21 Agosto 2021)

Per quanto si possa odiare Donnarumma, è impensabile che si avveri il nostro desiderio, e per diversi motivi. 
Credete che prima della firma non abbiano discusso della questione gerarchie e che si sia trovato per "sorpresa" Navas nella stessa squadra? 
Credete che Pochettino abbia lanciato la monetina e abbia comunicato la sua scelta 10 minuti prima della partita? 
È tutto ovviamente discusso internamente è già stabilito. Nessuna squadra prende un portiere di 22 anni, acclamato come uno dei più forti al mondo, per fargli fare il secondo. 
Ci sarà magari un inserimento leggermente graduale, ma ci sarà. Inutile sperarci.


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Segu





Masanijey ha scritto:


> Per quanto si possa odiare Donnarumma, è impensabile che si avveri il nostro desiderio, e per diversi motivi.
> Credete che prima della firma non abbiano discusso della questione gerarchie e che si sia trovato per "sorpresa" Navas nella stessa squadra?
> Credete che Pochettino abbia lanciato la monetina e abbia comunicato la sua scelta 10 minuti prima della partita?
> È tutto ovviamente discusso internamente è già stabilito. Nessuna squadra prende un portiere di 22 anni, acclamato come uno dei più forti al mondo, per fargli fare il secondo.
> Ci sarà magari un inserimento leggermente graduale, ma ci sarà. Inutile sperarci.


Che poi fanno come se non si sapesse.
Leonardo stesso l'aveva detto che si iniziava con Navas titolare... Un paio di giorni dopo l'ufficialità.
Però sembra che la cosa fosse sconosciuta a tutti i milanisti del globo


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Per quanto si possa odiare Donnarumma, è impensabile che si avveri il nostro desiderio, e per diversi motivi.
> Credete che prima della firma non abbiano discusso della questione gerarchie e che si sia trovato per "sorpresa" Navas nella stessa squadra?
> Credete che Pochettino abbia lanciato la monetina e abbia comunicato la sua scelta 10 minuti prima della partita?
> È tutto ovviamente discusso internamente è già stabilito. Nessuna squadra prende un portiere di 22 anni, acclamato come uno dei più forti al mondo, per fargli fare il secondo.
> Ci sarà magari un inserimento leggermente graduale, ma ci sarà. Inutile sperarci.


Ma questo é sicuro, ma al Psg dovrà anche dimostrarlo sul campo di essere migliore del suo secondo e non avrà tutto l'ambiente pronto a coccolarlo.
Ha i mezzi per riuscirci? Certamente, ma per la prima volta vedremo come si comporterà quando arriveranno gli errori con una pressione importante alle spalle del suo secondo (che é un veterano che ha vinto Champions).
La stampa lo proteggerà in caso di cappella in Champions? Mmmmmhhhhhh
Lo sceicco lo perdonerà se una sua cappella lo fa uscire dalla coppa e gli fa fare una figura di melma mondiale? 
Perché se il dream team di Messi e compagnia non vince la coppa (con inevitabile perculata mondiale) per colpa del portiere quello é capace di fargliela pagare pesantemente


----------



## Shmuk (21 Agosto 2021)

C'hanno 9 portieri, non è manco detto che il Rumma finirà secondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Credete che prima della firma non abbiano discusso della questione gerarchie e che si sia trovato per "sorpresa" Navas nella stessa squadra?


il psg gli ha fatto un favore altrimenti stava a piedi donnarumma dai, gli ha evitato una figuraccia. figurati se ha potuto avanzare pretese.

farà il titolare anche per me perchè mediaticamente è troppo spinto comunque.


----------

